# Countries you would never go to?



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

U.S, CA, SA, Russia, France and few others that I cant think of.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 27, 2016)

I'd only say no to countries with active wars or just generally dangerous countries for tourists. Besides that I'd love to see all kind of cultures and countries!


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Riedy said:


> I'd only say no to countries with active wars or just generally dangerous countries for tourists. Besides that I'd love to see all kind of cultures and countries!



I feel the same way.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 27, 2016)

First countries that comes to mind is Russia and North Korea.


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> First countries that comes to mind is Russia and North Korea.



I forgot about NK.


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't think there is anywhere I wouldn't visit.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't think I'd be very willing to travel anywhere outside of North America, western Europe,  Australia, and maybe Japan. It's amazing and sad how many countries in the world have major problems with crime, war, and/or corrupt / authoritarian governments.


----------



## seliph (Aug 27, 2016)

I was also gonna say Russia and North Korea but honestly I probably wouldn't go to a lot of places just because of my fear of flying, plus with my fear of the water I wouldn't really wanna go overseas in general either.

I'm fine in my hole thanks :x


----------



## Licorice (Aug 27, 2016)

Riedy said:


> I'd only say no to countries with active wars or just generally dangerous countries for tourists. Besides that I'd love to see all kind of cultures and countries!



Same! I'd even visit countries that I don't care about or I'm not interested in. The more you can see before you die the better.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 27, 2016)

USA is a good country tho.


----------



## Miii (Aug 27, 2016)

Anywhere that has an active war going on, or anywhere with a totalitarian government.


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Miii said:


> Anywhere that has an active war going on, or anywhere with a totalitarian government.


That's nice


----------



## Leen (Aug 27, 2016)

Most Middle Eastern countries. As a woman in these cultures, I'd get in a lot of trouble because I would not take kindly to being treated less than and like some form of property to men. 

Also, have no interest wanting to visit Egypt at the moment, cause of how dangerous it is to be a tourist there with all the violence and riots.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2016)

Russia. Would never step foot in there.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 27, 2016)

I wouldn't go anywhere in Africa or Asia (except Japan). Right now I also wouldn't want to go anywhere like Germany or France because of all the terrorism >.<


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 27, 2016)

Russia and Germany tbh.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 27, 2016)

anywhere that is a theocracy. i wouldnt mind going to north korea. they have a really ****ed up tourism system


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2016)

Riedy said:


> I'd only say no to countries with active wars or just generally dangerous countries for tourists. Besides that I'd love to see all kind of cultures and countries!



This precisely. 

Travelling is my forte, I'd love to experience a lot of countries but I'm not setting foot in one wgich is potentially dangerous or unsuitable for me.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 27, 2016)

would prefer to not go to a country where there's a war going on.

also wouldn't really want to visit russia tbh. i'm sure they have some great places to view or whatever, but the political situation and everything would jsut stress me out too much.

also there are countries that i would rather not visit, but ehh idk. i prefer going places not too far away from home, and not very different  (or at least i like to know kind of what it is like there)


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2016)

anywhere that doesnt have extreme amounts of crime or wars.

i really wanna avel the world, and see as much as i can, but i dont feel like going anywhere thats dangerous


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Most of Africa and the Middle East because it's homophobic as ****.

England can go **** itself just because of racist Brexit.

Never going to Russia or North Korea.



Whiteflamingo said:


> U.S, CA, SA, Russia, France and few others that I cant think of.



Where do you live


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 27, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't think I'd be very willing to travel anywhere outside of North America, western Europe,  Australia, and maybe Japan. It's amazing and sad how many countries in the world have major problems with crime, war, and/or corrupt / authoritarian governments.



Same actually

But mainly North Korea and Russia. I would NOT want to visit those places for sure. ?^?


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Most of Africa and the Middle East because it's homophobic as ****.
> 
> England can go **** itself just because of racist Brexit.
> 
> ...



New Zealand, jk.

Why do you want to know?

I think I know the answer.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> New Zealand



But it says GMT Timezone on your NNID??

Anyway tbh I love travelling so I would go anywhere in the world if I could. I would obviously avoid places where wars are ongoing just for my own safety.


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> But it says GMT Timezone on your NNID??
> 
> Anyway tbh I love travelling so I would go anywhere in the world if I could. I would obviously avoid places where wars are ongoing just for my own safety.



Damn, I've been caught.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah definitely not North Korea. Ain't trying to get arrested for looking at someone funny.
I would visit anywhere if I could tbh. Even just for a day.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2016)

Africa countries tbh u.u


----------



## Trundle (Aug 27, 2016)

There are some states in the USA I wouldn't go. Definitely not France or anywhere in Europe where smoking is thaaaaat common. I feel like a lot of the travelling I'll do when I'm older will just be nice hot places with beautiful beaches.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> New Zealand, jk.
> 
> Why do you want to know?
> 
> I think I know the answer.



Curiosity, honestly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2016)

First thing that came to my mind was North Korea. I wouldn't mind traveling to South Korea, though!

Also, I would never go to China, really for the same reason I wouldn't go to NK.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 27, 2016)

Brazil


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> U.S, CA, SA, Russia, France and few others that I cant think of.



What's wrong with the United States?

If there's any country I would avoid travel, the top contries to stay away from are North Korea, Iraq, Iran, Venezuela, Colombia, and Syria. I would also avoid other countries that are corrupt, dangerous, or in a time of war.

My ultimate decision is to not travel beyond the borders of the United States. I wouldn't even travel to many US cities either (especially the more liberal cities).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2016)

Why doesn't anyone want to go to Russia? Is it because they were commies at one point and are on the verge of breaking again?

I think it would be funny to see if the rumor about bears on unicycles is real. xD


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> What's wrong with the United States?
> 
> If there's any country I would avoid travel, the top contries to stay away from are North Korea, Iraq, Iran, Venezuela, Colombia, and Syria. I would also avoid other countries that are corrupt, dangerous, or in a time of war.
> 
> My ultimate decision is to not travel beyond the borders of the United States. I wouldn't even travel to many US cities either (especially the more liberal cities).



I guess you can't come to D.C. then


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Probably most Middle Eastern and African countries (with the exception of South Africa and the United Arab Emirates) and North Korea.
I see why many people say Russia, but one of my IRL friends is originally from Saint Petersburg and she goes there every year from May to July, and it's beautiful there, so I'd actually like to visit Saint Petersburg, event though I hate Putin (and she does too).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> U.S, CA, SA, Russia, France and few others that I cant think of.



By "SA" do you mean South Africa or Saudi Arabia?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 27, 2016)

China.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I guess you can't come to D.C. then



The most liberal I can handle is Austin (unless if Dallas is more liberal than that), but that's because it's in Texas. Sorry if I couldn't come to DC.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> The most liberal I can handle is Austin (unless if Dallas is more liberal than that), but that's because it's in Texas. Sorry if I couldn't come to DC.



guess you hate america


----------



## seliph (Aug 27, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why doesn't anyone want to go to Russia? Is it because they were commies at one point and are on the verge of breaking again?
> 
> I think it would be funny to see if the rumor about bears on unicycles is real. xD



Someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it pretty much illegal to exist as a gay person there


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Probably most Middle Eastern and African countries (with the exception of South Africa and the United Arab Emirates) and North Korea.
> I see why many people say Russia, but one of my IRL friends is originally from Saint Petersburg and she goes there every year from May to July, and it's beautiful there, so I'd actually like to visit Saint Petersburg, event though I hate Putin (and she does too).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Saudi Arabia


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2016)

America. WAIT, I'm already there. Pray for me


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 27, 2016)

Pretty much anywhere that has wars and stuff going on, or is really dangerous to be in for whatever reason


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2016)

Russia, France, North Korea, and china or anywhere islamophobic
I have no problem going anywhere in the middle east (i actually went to iraq for a month around 3 weeks ago) and idk why you guys are so afraid of it lol but i guess thats because of what the media puts out *shrugs*


----------



## ams (Aug 27, 2016)

One of my best friends went to North Korea by herself this past year and everything was fine so I feel like I'd go basically anywhere. The only exception would be countries where you can't walk around alone as a female.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 27, 2016)

Cascade said:


> USA is a good country tho.



Let's be honest, OP probably just made this thread to say they would never want to visit America knowing the majority of users on this site are American just to rile them up lol


----------



## Altarium (Aug 27, 2016)

Can't believe how many people would rather go to Nigeria or Congo's Democratic Republic than to Russia according to this thread :0


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

I wonder if everyone keeps saying France because of the attacks ISIS has done there. It's just that I know it's one of the most beautiful countries on Earth.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2016)

Altarium said:


> Can't believe how many people would rather go to Nigeria or Congo's Democratic Republic than to Russia according to this thread :0



I don't even know how bad Russia is right now. I know that Putin was bad, but why all this Russia hate. Are they still bitter about Nicholas II and what he done the country?


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

Russia, France & North Korea


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Let's be honest, OP probably just made this thread to say they would never want to visit America knowing the majority of users on this site are American just to rile them up lol



Or maybe they just don't wanna get shot?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Or maybe they just don't wanna get shot?



tfw people actually think this


----------



## seliph (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh yeah France can go boop itself too.



nintendofan85 said:


> I wonder if everyone keeps saying France because of the attacks ISIS has done there. It's just that I know it's one of the most beautiful countries on Earth.



It's also Islamaphobic as hell and cops will threaten Muslim women with pepper spray for wearing hijabs/headscarves or not wearing "proper swimsuits" on beaches because they "might be terrorists".


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

North Korea XD But I would be open to visit anywhere else tbh, I'd love to get the opportunity to travel around, even to impoverish places, I still think it'd be amazing to see all of the different cultures and stuff.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 28, 2016)

Most of Africa, most of South America, most of the Middle East. Nothing against them, I'd love to, I'll just avoid political upheaval until that's all sorted out.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Probably most middle eastern countries and North Korea.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Most of Africa, most of South America, most of the Middle East. Nothing against them, I'd love to, I'll just avoid political upheaval until that's all sorted out.



Yeah I wouldn't go back to Mexico, back when I went it was when it wasn't so bad with the cartel and stuff, and we went to "the nice part" in Puerto Vallarta and it was actually a good vacation at an all inclusive resort and stuff that was right near the ocean. The only bad part was the really bad constant hot poops from ICE CUBES! We stayed away from the water but yeah ice cubes in drinks... Terrible.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2016)

Adding Turkey and Israel to my list.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 28, 2016)

Like middle eastern counties / Arab counties tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Or maybe they just don't wanna get shot?



When I went to America the other week, I was so shocked at how many police officers had guns...Some dudes with darker uniforms had like....huge ass ones....sCARy


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Let's be honest, OP probably just made this thread to say they would never want to visit America knowing the majority of users on this site are American just to rile them up lol



No, I just think shootings happen far to often there and I would never go to a country where guns are legal.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 28, 2016)

usa seems scary bc people can just carry guns around
Australia i dont like deadly spiders and snakes, thanks
north korea well, thats obvious


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Cascade said:


> USA is a good country tho.



No, no its not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I wonder if everyone keeps saying France because of the attacks ISIS has done there. It's just that I know it's one of the most beautiful countries on Earth.




I've heard about how gross it is though. Our french club at school actually took a trip to Paris or something and they said it was bad.

Also I've heard that there was smog there so thick you could barely even see the eiffel tower.

I would personally never go to france.


----------



## Envy (Aug 28, 2016)

I could just say any of the warmer/hot regions of the world - that covers the majority of the dangerous places to be whether we're talking humans or animals. I'd have to add on Russia. I'd have to say that at the bottom of the barrel is probably the mid-east for me, though. It's sad, because I love history and would love to see some of the sites... But the sites are being blown up by extremists, and the area is also unapologetically sexist, homophobic, and thinks that nonreligious people should be executed. I most certainly would not be safe on a trip there since I'm everything they hate. =/


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> No, no its not.



I don't think you can claim a country is bad when you've never even been there. If you've lived in said country for an extended period of time, then you'd actually have experience there and know what it's like as opposed to just reading some articles about it online and basing your opinion solely on that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't know, but I probably wouldn't want to to overly corrupt or dangerous areas unless I really have to or something. I mean there/they are probably beautiful places beyond that, but I don't want to get heavily damaged because of it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 28, 2016)

One of the really hot and poor places in Africa. I'd probably die.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattered said:


> America. WAIT, I'm already there. Pray for me


*enjoys free health care*


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd go to any country unless deemed dangerous i love culture!


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I don't think you can claim a country is bad when you've never even been there. If you've lived in said country for an extended period of time, then you'd actually have experience there and know what it's like as opposed to just reading some articles about it online and basing your opinion solely on that.



Its my opinion, and I'm not fond of countries where guns are legal so that gives me the reason to believe it is not a good country.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> One of the really hot and poor places in Africa. I'd probably die.



Well those places are probably interesting if you're interested in history or culture but yeah some places are really corrupt and unstable due to being former colonies and having numerous civil wars etc.

Would be really cool to go to Guinea-Bissau though because it seems like a really interesting place and I have some knowledge of its modern history and I do like some of their old music from the 70s-early 80s c:


----------



## f11 (Aug 28, 2016)

Altarium said:


> Can't believe how many people would rather go to Nigeria or Congo's Democratic Republic than to Russia according to this thread :0


Nigeria is a pretty good place. At least owerri and amiri are  there's not a place I wouldn't really want to go to except China. Feeling weird because people are so quick to judge all of Africa like its a monolith but don't actually know how diverse and beautiful it can be.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 28, 2016)

Russia, the Middle East (just... all of it), some parts of Africa.... and anywhere that is ruled by religion. 

Basically, I'd go to Canada or Europe. I really want to see England and Ireland some day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its my opinion, and I'm not fond of countries where guns are legal so that gives me the reason to believe it is not a good country.



Just because guns are legal doesn't mean everybody has guns. Besides, guns aren't the worst weapons in the world.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 29, 2016)

pretty much anywhere that ain't safe. I'd like to live pls


----------



## focus (Aug 29, 2016)

north korea lol.



Leen said:


> Most Middle Eastern countries. As a woman in these cultures, I'd get in a lot of trouble because I would not take kindly to being treated less than and like some form of property to men.



??????????????????????????????????????????????????? we are treated the same thank you
by the way tourists and non muslims are not obligated to wear hijabs/scarves if thats why yall think we're so ~oppressed~


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 29, 2016)

The Middle East, Russia, probably Dubai. Certain places in Africa I would also avoid due to street violence.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 29, 2016)

Dubai. I'm turned off by it because of the obscene amount of wealth it throws in your face... just seems superficial. Basically the same impression I get from Singapore.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 1, 2016)

Phillipines, Thailand, Vitetnam, China, Hungary.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

Saudi Arabia, Russia, Somalia and DEFINITELY NOT North Korea


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 1, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> Dubai. I'm turned off by it because of the obscene amount of wealth it throws in your face... just seems superficial. Basically the same impression I get from Singapore.




That's pretty much the same reason I wouldn't be interested in going to Dubai. It's just too much for me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 1, 2016)

basically anywhere that's too hot/cold, and anywhere that's corrupt/where there's a war going on/dangerous in general.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2016)

anywhere i would need injections to go to, most countries in africa and dubai :v


----------



## Aniko (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe not Syria at the moment and a few dangerous places, but I'm curious about North Korea. Refusing to go somewhere because of its politics or morale is not my kind, I'm sure I hate something or people in pretty much all countries and would probably love something too, if it's not people, then animal, nature, landscapes...


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> anywhere i would need injections to go to, most countries in africa and dubai :v



yeah, same.


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

Countries that are dangerous, there's a war or illness going around, and yah that's about it. North Korea first came to my head and also India because I don't feel safe going there as a woman!


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Just because guns are legal doesn't mean everybody has guns. Besides, guns aren't the worst weapons in the world.



I didn't say everybody has guns in that country, I'd just prefer to not go to a country with guns, I feel unsafe enough where I live and we don't have guns legal, so imagine how I would feel there.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

People saying Russia like it's living hell... What are they telling you about Russia in the USA wth??

I would go everywhere pretty much except for North Korea and Syria at this point in time.


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> People saying Russia like it's living hell... What are they telling you about Russia in the USA wth??
> 
> I would go everywhere pretty much except for North Korea and Syria at this point in time.



Russia is extremely homophobic, right?


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Russia is extremely homophobic, right?



like other places arent


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> like other places arent



Off course there are, but its one of the many reasons people don't go to it.

Obviously not everyone is like that in Russia.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Russia is extremely homophobic, right?



To be fair all places are homophobic, unfortunately. :c


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> To be fair all places are homophobic, unfortunately. :c



Its true, its so sad. Let people be themselves.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its true, its so sad. Let people be themselves.



I agree. Russia is one of the more homophobic countries. I hope this will change in the next generation.


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

North Korea and most of the Middle East.


----------



## bluetailsfox11 (Sep 30, 2016)

Russia unfortunately is a mixed bag, depending on where you go. Moscow is bad, but Rostov is ok. Its levels of crime and corruption are at this point worse than they were back in the USSR. It certainitly isnt the worst country, but is not the best either.


EDIT: Shoot. I read the last post as 9-30 instead of 9-03. Sorry mods.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its true, its so sad. Let people be themselves.




Very true. I had looked at doing voluntary work in Uganda many years back when I left school. Due to the homophobic views of many people there I never went through with it unfortunately. Which is a shame as it would have been a school I'd have been working in but obviously I would have had to live there and just couldn't be in an environment away from people I know in a place I wouldn't feel comfortable. 

Russia would be another one for similar reasons.
And as much as I would have always liked to go to Australia, I have step family over there, I think my fear of the insects (mostly spiders) that are over there would prevent me from ever going. Although I know they aren't all over the place, my paranoia would get the better of me


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2016)

The Philippines. Duterte is a tyrannical nutcase.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Psydye said:


> The Philippines. Duterte is a tyrannical nutcase.



Oh my god, I'm a Filipino and I was totally waiting for someone to say this, thank you. As much as I love my country, dear god how I hate our President. He's a disgrace to the Philippines and I feel ashamed to be under him. :')

Also one country I wouldn't go to is China. They have a very rude culture. Been to China on a vacation once and it was a terrible experience (especially since we were scammed; they thought of us Filipino tourists as stupid or something).


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Oh my god, I'm a Filipino and I was totally waiting for someone to say this, thank you. As much as I love my country, dear god how I hate our President. He's a disgrace to the Philippines and I feel ashamed to be under him. :')
> 
> Also one country I wouldn't go to is China. They have a very rude culture. Been to China on a vacation once and it was a terrible experience (especially since we were scammed; they thought of us Filipino tourists as stupid or something).


I'm sorry to hear that! Also, yeah, his "war on drugs' is COMPLETELY draconic! Killing people for using drugs? Like, WTF?! Addiction is a health issue, not a criminal one.


----------



## dealz (Oct 1, 2016)

I would visit anywhere if I'm entirely honest, I have little faith in humanity as a general thing so I take little notice of how the people are in the places I go to. Sure if the people are friendly and welcoming it makes the trip more pleasant but if you restrict yourself to places like that you'll miss out on seeing a lot of beautiful places. I've learnt to adapt myself to the places that I go to which I think is a sign of respect many tourists don't have as most want the country to adapt to their needs.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

Psydye said:


> The Philippines. Duterte is a tyrannical nutcase.



Yeah ikr, and yeah he's a freaking nut. Comparing himself to Hitler what even

Also yeah anywhere where people are overly religious and have stupid rules for either sex/gender like...


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 1, 2016)

i'd really love to travel everywhere, but as others have mentioned the political issues in a lot of places could make that dangerous. i remember my family wanted to take a trip to dubai, but even though it would have been a great experience, the extent to how openly homophobic the government is (i think it's literally punishable by death if i remember correctly?) made me feel really unsafe, i couldn't go somewhere where the majority of people would want me dead for who i am.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 1, 2016)

I think as it stands, I'll keep away from North Korea and USA if Trump gets into power... I don't fancy getting dragged into world war 3...


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2016)

Anything ending in "stan".


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! Also, yeah, his "war on drugs' is COMPLETELY draconic! Killing people for using drugs? Like, WTF?! Addiction is a health issue, not a criminal one.





Sheila said:


> Yeah ikr, and yeah he's a freaking nut. Comparing himself to Hitler what even
> 
> Also yeah anywhere where people are overly religious and have stupid rules for either sex/gender like...



I hate how he says something really stupid (i.e. "What has the UN done for us?"; "Whistling to women is a form of compliment."; *curses every curse word he knows on public media and says it's just an expression*) then follows it up with "Just joking". It's annoying as heck. I'm only 17 so I couldn't vote against him, shame.

As much as I love my motherland, sheesh our president is a total whack. It's come to the point where I wouldn't be surprised if people from other countries tell me they hate the Philippines because they're repelled by Duterte's words and foul mouth. Can't believe a lot are actually supporting him just because they believe "a lot deserve to die". No morals, tsk.

ALSO the Philippines is filled with overly religious people who still discriminate homosexuality and the LGBT+ community and say they are just a phase/state of the mind. Some just have really stupid reasons though, like my roommate is bisexual but she couldn't come out to her mom because her mom wants a grandchild so she wants my roommate to remain straight like........... really?
But I do love how the LGBT+ community is now making a stand and holding Pride Parades every now and then to remind people that LGBT+ should be taken more seriously and should be widely accepted.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I wouldn't go back to Mexico, back when I went it was when it wasn't so bad with the cartel and stuff, and we went to "the nice part" in Puerto Vallarta and it was actually a good vacation at an all inclusive resort and stuff that was right near the ocean. The only bad part was the really bad constant hot poops from ICE CUBES! We stayed away from the water but yeah ice cubes in drinks... Terrible.


Yes. We were so sick, and I know it was from the ice cubes. I'll never go back. My kids and I had to get medicine from the doctor when we returned. My daughter was so sick,  I was worried she would get dehydrated. Luckily the medicine worked really fast.


----------

